# House surveillance cameras pick up different views of West Liberty Ky tornado



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.wkyt.com/home/headlines/...g_as_Tornado_hits_West_Liberty_142125943.html

This should load faster now.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

The force of nature is amazing. A co-worker lost 3 in the W.Liberty tornado.


----------

